

IsArray: Why is it so bloody hard to get right? - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/isarray-why-is-it-so-bloody-hard-to-get-right

======
axod
Because Arrays don't _really_ exist properly in javascript. They're just
objects, with a magic 'length' property that is set to the largest positive
integer index plus one, and a few convenience methods.

What sort of example do you need to know if an object is an Array? Never come
across this problem yet...

~~~
Jebdm
I agree with you. I guess sometimes it's important to do a type check, but
duck typing seems more appropriate for Javascript.

